# LED light



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*I need to find an LED light that I can use above my mini terrarium. The height of the vessel is 5.75 inches and would like to have the light approx 1.25 inches above the top. Would like for it to be freestanding, and not hang over the sides of the glass too much (circular would be great!) and put out enough light to keep things growing. I had thought about a book light, but I don't think that would be bright enough. Anyone have any ideas?? *


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

a custom led set up..... you can get with my friend Wayne in Richerson who owns custom reefs off of arapaho and 75.. he builds custom led lights... want me to get you a quote cindy?


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

do you have room for a suspended fixture for a PAR 38 bulb?

something like this?
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/e27-12w-12-led-1080-lumen-6000k-white-light-bulb-85-265v-ac-37222


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Joey,
if I can't find a 'plug-n-play', I will probably rig up something myself.

Kevin,
I had looked at those, and have not totally dismissed that idea. I would be inclined to have my hubby make some sort of freestanding housing instead of trying to suspend it though.

Thanks guys!*


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

i actually use the bulbs i linked you too 
they work well on small tanks


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Cindy,
I think you might need to use a desk lamp and change out the light bulb with a LED bulb. http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/led-lighting You can get away with growing under 3000K color conditions. That hits the red spectrum for photosynthesis. The 5000K-5500K is full spectrum color range. The selection for 6500K in LED may be limited. Right now the general push is to replace out the incandescent bulbs to energy efficient LED. Give it a few years, just like the spiral compact bulbs, prices will greatly drop and selection will be greater.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Robert,
I need to find something that is fairly small diameter about 3 inches, and the base proportional so it can set next to the vessel and the light hang over it.
Thank you for the spectrum recommendation!
*


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

I picked up this light from walmart a couple days ago for $20. Its a 2.4w 'yourzone' LED light, the whole thing swivels 360 degrees in any direction. It uses a daylight 6500k led. Seems to be working fine for me so far at about 20" from the substrate, just don't know the PAR at all.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*That's basically what I had in mind, just on a little smaller scale. 
I might check Ikea. *


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Like this?

LED Extended Gooseneck Brushed Nickel Desk Lamp


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Now we're in the ballpark!
Thanks Robert!*


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Click the image (in my previous message) to link to the online store.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*I saw that Robert, been poking around their site, nice stuff.
Still looking though. Thanks for the link!*


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Look at all these. 
http://www.google.com/search?q=LED+round+desk+lamp&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1400&bih=754

I saw a round LED at home depot. Don't know if it is strong enough but it matches your measurements.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Ah the motherload!
The new Ikea catalog came in the mail and there looks like they might have a couple of possibilities, just need to check them out to see if they will provide enough light. I'll stop by Home Depot too and check out those.
Thanks Drinda!*


----------

